# Pressemitteilung: Auf Arbeitssuche in Norwegen?



## Anglerboard-Team (18. Januar 2007)

Pressemitteilung

*Auf Arbeitssuche in Norwegen??*
Am 24.Januar um 8.30 Uhr wird im Radiosender SWR 2 ein Interview mit Frau Gunn Rogge gesendet. Sie vermittelt gratis deutsche Fachkräfte in unbefrister Festanstellung direkt in norwegischen Betriebe, hauptsächlich an der Westküste.

Zur Zeit sind Kfz-Mechaniker sowohl für LKWs als auch für PKWs besonders nachgefragt sowie Maschinenbediener für CNC gesteurte Maschinen.
Stundengehalt : ca. 18 Euro brutto.

Da sind übrings auch gute Angelmöglichkeiten, eben arbeiten und wohnen dort wo andere Urlaub machen.

Frau Roge kooperiert mit der Norwegischen Botschaft in Deutschland und mit der Deutschen Botschaft in Norwegen.

Weitere Infos unter: 
www.arbeiten-in-norwegen.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gunn Rogge

ARBEITSKONTOR

030 82 70 97 77


----------

